# If It Smells Like Fish It's Quite a Dish



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Another day of fishing yields a great meal.

Enjoying the fruits of our labors.

Grilled Cajun Spiced Spades
Grilled Spades & Flounder with lemon and spices
Broiled Spanish and Specks with garlic herb blend/butter


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have always passed on the spades. Can you share the recipe, please?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Never... I repeat... Never pass on the Spades, they're delicious.
I'm talking they give Flounder competition for fine eating.

Whole fresh Spades, scale, gut and trim fins.

Brush heavily with olive oil, dust heavily inside& out with Cajun Spices and salt.
Place in grilling basket.
Grill over high heat till done, flip halfway through, cooking time varies with size/thickness.

Or

Lay on foil, brush with either olive oil, add spices and lemon juice inside & out, wrap well and toss on grill.
Grill over high heat till done, flip halfway through, cooking time varies with size/thickness. Takes a little longer to cook than the basket cooking.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome looking spread chili!


----------

